# Onkyo 906 v/s Emotiva XPA-5 Decision



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have had some great feedback from dedicated shackers over the past week on a couple of issues (Biamping and HT Bypass). Now I am posing a scenario that is the logical extension of these:

*Current situation: *New Polk RTi A9 speakers with Yamaha RV1000 receiver (2000 model does 5.1 dolby digital surround).

Looking at upgrading receiver of buying new amp or both?

*Option 1: *Keep Yamaha receiver and buy XPA-5 to improve all round performance
Pro: Should get immediate improvement in 2 channel and HT performance for a relatively cheap price.
Cons: Miss out on the advantages of a modern receiver such as the ONKYO 906 and all the new HT formats that it offers.

Option 2: Trash the Yamaha and buy the ONKYO 906.
Pro's: take advantage of the new HT formats with a very good receiver.
Con's: Not getting the advantage of having a dedicated amp plus it is the more expensive option.

Option 3: Buy both.
Pro's: no compromises.
Con's: expensive and maybe overkill.

Please give me your views on my options.

Thanks.


Mark


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Mark, The 906 is a work horse and would not need an external amp for your speakers. The receiver boasts a large toroidal transformer and one of the best video processors available. Having HDMI and the latest audio formats TruHD and DTS MA is a big plus if you have a BluRay player. 
Go with the Onkyo 906 and forget the rest.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My vote would be to pick up the TX-NR906. Between adding HDMI, True-HD, DTS-MA, Audyssey Mult EQ XT, a much more powerful amplifier section, and much more, it really would be a major upgrade.

The 906 is THX Ultra 2 Certified and weighs well over 50 Pounds (24.2 kilograms) and the difference between it and the Emotiva might not be a big as you think. It is at least worth trying the 906 as your amplifier before adding the Emotiva. The upper range Onkyo's are capable of well over 100 WPC all channels driven. The 900 Series especially as it adds a toroidal power transformer with secondary el core transformers.

If you really think you want the Emotiva, I would get a cheaper Onkyo with a less powerful amplifier section as you would be discarding the upgraded amplifier in the 906 and the cheaper 876 and 3007 both incorporate the 906's Reon Video chip and Audyssey MultEQ XT. Note there is a difference between MultEQ and MultEQ XT with XT offering more powerful processing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

New Option,

Buy the Onkyo 906, give it a good run over the next few months, maybe bi-amp the fronts for more power and see if it suits. If I still want an amp down the track buy the Emotiva Xpa-2 for the fronts and let the receiver run everything else. This should ensure excellent two channel performance.

One thing, if I bi-amp the front and lose two cahnnels so I would be running in 5.1, is that a problem for the new HD HT formats?

Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Mark, it would not be an issue. Most people use a 5.1 setup even with the new codecs.
Your new option is also what I recommended in the 2nd paragraph of my post and I honestly think the 906 will be able to drive your Polks to your satisfaction.

I only recommended going for a lower model if you were absolutely bent on getting the XPA-5. I really think you will love the TX-NR906. I would also try to get a bigger discount as it has now been eclipsed by the TX-NR5007.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Jack,

Thanks for this.

I'm sure the Onkyo will provide the goods on power, I probably seem like a doubter but that is for two reasons:

1) My current yamaha lacks grunt so I am projecting that experience onto all receivers. From what you say the Onkyo is in a completely different class! A class that I suspect I have never experienced.

2) Because I am a little paranoid regarding sufficient power, I am probably influenced a bit more by the forum shackers particuarly on DTV forum who have bought the dedicated Emotiva amp and can't believe the difference it makes comparted to their receiver.

Mark


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Jack,

Another one.

On the new codecs, how often do they introduce new one. Assume I buy the Onkyo 906 can I assume I will get any number of years out of it without having to worry about the formats being superseeded?

I guess there is no absolute future proofing!

Mark


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Mark, the TX-NR906 is truly in the uppermost strata of AV Receivers. Very few AVR's incorporate a toroidal transformer. Let alone secondary transformers as well. I really think you will be shocked.

Due to my using an all Martin Logan ESL Series 5.1 system, I am using an outboard amplifier. But if I was using an efficient speaker, I would have zero qualms using my TX-SR876 to drive a set of speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
True-HD and DTS-MA are the first new discrete surround formats since Dolby Digital and DTS so I think you will be safe (I am not including Dolby Digital Plus). DD and DTS have been the de facto for well over a decade. I am sure there might be a new codec which helps to get more of a surround experience from two channel sources, but nothing major.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Hi Mark, The 906 is a work horse and would not need an external amp for your speakers. The receiver boasts a large toroidal transformer and one of the best video processors available. Having HDMI and the latest audio formats TruHD and DTS MA is a big plus if you have a BluRay player.
> Go with the Onkyo 906 and forget the rest.


+1. :T



organm said:


> New Option,
> 
> Buy the Onkyo 906, give it a good run over the next few months, maybe bi-amp the fronts for more power and see if it suits. If I still want an amp down the track buy the Emotiva Xpa-2 for the fronts and let the receiver run everything else. This should ensure excellent two channel performance.
> 
> ...


Mmm... deja vu... 

Yes, it's a great idea (Emotiva XPA-2 down the road), in particular with your speakers and your room's dimensions. :flex:

And NO, don't bi-amp, you'll gain NOTHING. And besides, bi-amping is not really recommended in your situation. :nono: 
Your speakers don't have active crossovers. Plus, the impedance load would probably drop around 2 ohms at certain frequencies. ...Did I already mentioned that in another thread?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Agree with the other comments, the 906 will drive most speakers with ease unless they are extremely difficult loads, my old 905 powered my 4ohm M&K system with relative ease and to reference levels without any indication of strain...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I highly doubt that any new audio formats will be released any time soon with the Uncompressed formats that we have now the only thing that is changing is more and more 7.1 tracks are now available I also agree that bi-amping your speakers will give you no gain in performance and this way you can have a 7.1 speaker setup. If your room is farly large and you have two rows of seating I highly recommend 7.1.


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I certainly have a few things to chew over. Seems like I probably have enough info to make a decision. Time to pull the trigger, one way or another.


Mark


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

organm said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I certainly have a few things to chew over. Seems like I probably have enough info to make a decision. Time to pull the trigger, one way or another.
> 
> ...


Lol Mark, just aim straight and shoot. :bigsmile:

Bob


----------



## Mjulnir (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm considering the 906 or 876. Please buy the 906 and tell me it's worth it!


----------



## Mjulnir (Apr 8, 2009)

By the way, when will the 906 876 price points get closer. The 876 is looking very inexpensive right now.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Mike, you really cannot go wrong with either model. An amazing percentage of the Staff here has one of those two models. This includes the Founder of the Site and many others. Myself included.

The combination of excellent video processing and strong power reserves at a class leading price makes these models just about impossible to beat. The 906 adds a toroidal power transformer and internet radio and competes well with 4-5 Thousand Dollar Models.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mjulnir (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks JJ. How's the bass management? I'm looking for an internal xover IN THE RECEIVER though a FeedbackDestroyer Pro (for parametric EQ) from Parts express though a regular HT 2 channel amp to subs. Might that make it difficult to set up? Hmmm. I might wait on the FD Pro. I've got a FD Pro in the upstairs system but that was necessary due to the Dayton HF 15's needing some extension on the bottom end.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 876/906 has individual crossovers for each set of channels. That is the fronts can be set between Full Range and a 200 Hz Crossover. Same with the Center, Surround,and Surround Back. Also, if you set the Fronts to Full Range, you can apply Double Bass.

Many receivers apply a universal crossover where it is the same for every channel.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The Onkyo receivers really do come fully loaded, it amazes me at what you get for the small outlay that they do cost, really are excellent VFM!

Emotiva appear to be the same with there products...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
John, since Onkyo's HDMI 1.3 offerings, they have been on a roll. They really hit the ground running and released the x05 Series earlier than all of the other CE Companies.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi JJ, yes I think they took quite a big chunk of the market when releasing the 05 series which hurt some of the big players, ie Denon, Pioneer and Yamaha...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I just wish Onkyo would have kept production in Japan. Prior to the x05 Series, Onkyo really was lagging behind Denon, Marantz, Yamaha, et al. When they released this Series they really went out of their way to become relevant again.

Sadly, especially with the 800 Series, the products since have been less over the top. With the TX-SR805's replacement the TX-SR806, they reduced the weight by 15 pounds by using a less powerful amplifier section, no longer offered Audyssey MultEQ XT using instead MultEQ, no longer used top spec Burr Brown DAC's instead using Crystal Semiconductor Chips with a lower S/N, and as with all Onkyo's moved production to Malaysia.

The replacements for the TX-SR875 and TX-NR905 kept all of these features and added the latest Audyssey Volume and ISF Modes. And the amplifier section remains unchanged from the x05 Series.
With these models, the only cost cutting is where they are manufactured.

The TX-SR805 in my mind is a classic. At 1099 MSRP, it offered THX Ultra 2, MultEQ XT, Burr Brown 1792 DAC's, was made in Japan, and weighed over 50 pounds. While the 806 retained Ultra2 specification, it should not have as the TX-NR807 is now THX Select and they share the same amplifier stage. When the TX-SR806 was reviewed by Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity, they concluded as much about the neutering of the amplification stage.

The new models still offer amazing value and I am intrigued by the TX-NR3007 and TX-NR5007.
In the entry level models, Onkyo still offers a more power amplifier stage than do most of the competition. With models like Pioneer's VSX-1019 not even hitting 30 watts all channels driven, the Onkyo's really do offer more.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes, and I applaud there success that has brought Onkyo back into the limelight :clap:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> The replacements for the TX-SR875 and TX-NR905 kept all of these features and added the latest Audyssey Volume and ISF Modes. And the amplifier section remains unchanged from the x05 Series.
> With these models, the only cost cutting is where they are manufactured.
> 
> The TX-SR805 in my mind is a classic. At 1099 MSRP, it offered THX Ultra 2, MultEQ XT, Burr Brown 1792 DAC's, was made in Japan, and weighed over 50 pounds. While the 806 retained Ultra2 specification, it should not have as the TX-NR807 is now THX Select and they share the same amplifier stage. When the TX-SR806 was reviewed by Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity, they concluded as much about the neutering of the amplification stage.
> ...


Just some additional information here Jack.

The Onkyo TX-SR876 also added two more secondary transformers for the audio & video circuits, over the TX-SR875. Most people don't know this fact.
And of course as you well know, the 876 and the 906 also added separate video settings for each individual HDMI input, over the 875 and 905.

And the TX-SR805 Dacs are the TI B-B PCM-1796a Dacs (5 of them), and not the PCM-1792 Dacs.
I just thought of fixing this small detail.

One more thing, the TX-SR805 has very similar power output in two (even 4-ohm loads), five and seven channels than the Denon AVR-5308CI and Yamaha RX-Z11, wow! Also these three receivers share the exact same model Dacs. In addition, the Frequency Response, THD+N, S/N ratio & Crosstalk are very similar too. The 805 is 50.9 lbs, the 5308 is 62.8 lbs and the Z11 is 75 lbs.
Now, the Best street prices:
The 805 is $499.
The Z11 is $1,999.
And the 5308 is $3,499 (soon to be $2,999).

Factor all these facts (regardless of the video processing), and you can make your own conclusions.
* That 805 is simply a huge dent in other receiver's manufacturers. 

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If there are any TX-SR805's still available, I highly recommend picking one up over anything within 200 Dollars. The main point of my post was what happened with the 800 Series and my disappointment.
And I always mess up the 1792/1796 BB thing. Some sort of mental block.

All I was trying to get across was that the 876/906 were not decontented the way the 806 was aside from moving manufacture to Malaysia. Thanks for pointing out the 876 added additional transformers. I was mostly aware of the ISF Modes and Audyssey Volume upgrades as the major changes. I have yet to see bench test results for the 876. There were many for the 875 and the results were astounding.

I simply loved the TX-SR805 and thought it represented a paradigm shift for what was possible for a 1000 Dollar AVR. I was sorely disappointed about the TX-SR806 while it was still more than competitive with the competition. It was just it did not blow away the competition like the 805 did.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Jack,

I knew exactly what you meant. 

* Now, you probably meant "...anything within $2,000". And not "...within 200 Dollars", right? 

Bob


----------



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Mark, I have a Onkyo 906 powering LSi9 (mains), LSiC (center) and LSi7(rear) with no problem. Go that route you won’t regret. The only issue is that the amp can get very hot, but if you place it where it has free space in the top you will not have problems.:T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> Now, the Best street prices:
> The 805 is $499.
> The Z11 is $1,999.
> And the 5308 is $3,499 (soon to be $2,999).


It sure does seem like ebay is the way to go, Bob. :R


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> It sure does seem like ebay is the way to go, Bob. :R


Would you like to know where you can get them at these prices lsiberian?
But first, are you really interested in getting one of them for yourself?

* I never recommend people to shop at e-Bay, as it is not a sure thing, and there is no warranty.
For sure, you can get excellent deals, but it is a 'shopper beware' type of transaction. 

By the way, the Yamaha RX-Z11, you can really get for only ~ $1,999 brand new with a five-year warranty,
and free shipping!  Total shipping weight is 88 pounds.  (Net: 75 lbs)
Interested?

But for about half that price, the Onkyo TX-NR906 is mighty attractive too. And if you add an Emotiva XPA-3 to it, 
it will still cost you below $1,539 total. Total shipping weight is about 140 pounds.  (Net: 54 lbs + 58 lbs = 112 lbs)
Or you can go with the XPA-2 instead, for a total still below $1,719 and a total net weight of 130 lbs (54 + 76).

There is also the Onkyo TX-NR5007, which can be had for ~ $1,599 brand new with full warranty. (Net: 55 lbs)

Just add the Logitech Harmony One Universal Remote Control for only ~ $99 brand new! 

E-Bay? No way!


----------



## Mjulnir (Apr 8, 2009)

JJ,
I read the manual and can't tell: does the 876 low pass the LR fronts or only the LFE. I have an old 2 channel used to drive a sub but no xover. 
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Mike, with the Fronts, the crossover can be set between Full Range and 200 Hz. Furthermore, when the fronts are set to Full Range, you can apply Double Bass where low bass information is sent to the Fronts as well as the Subwoofer. All the Channels can be set to between Full Range (no crossover) and up to 200 Hz.

What kind of amplifier are you using?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Mjulnir said:


> JJ,
> I read the manual and can't tell: does the 876 low pass the LR fronts or only the LFE. I have an old 2 channel used to drive a sub but no xover.
> Thanks,
> Mike


Hi Mike,

* You are probably referring to the normal x-over for the speakers, which if you choose, let's say, an 80 hz crossover point for your main speakers, only the low frequencies below 80 hz will be sent to the subwoofer channel.
* And for the LFE only, it is only for the .1 channel, the Low-Pass Filter where you can choose between 80, 90, 100 or 120 hz filter for the LFE channel only, which is totally unrelated to the speaker's crossovers.
Normally, it is recommended that you set that filter to the 120 hz setting. It will NOT affect in anyway the normal crossover(s) from your speakers.

Again, that LFE channel only is for Movies in 5.1 or 7.1-channel audio only.
For two-channel Stereo only listening, that LFE is simply ignored.

))) Tip: No matter what you are listening in actual presentation, just set that LFE (Low-Pass Filter for the LFE channel only) to the 120 hz setting.
And set the normal crossover for your speakers according to their bass capability (i.e., if their minus 3db point is at around 50hz, just set the x-over at 80 hz).
Don't forget to set your subwoofer (from the back of it) to its highest Low Pass Filter position, or Bypass mode if available. And set The Phase to its 0 degree position. And set the Gain (Volume level) to about 1/3rd of its rotary knob's position.
And run Audyssey Automatic Room EQ, and don't be shy to manually adjust the speaker's x-over to your own taste, after it's all done.
One last thing, don't use the Double-Bass feature, it only screw things up.

Hope you understand a bit better now. 

Bob


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> Just some additional information here Jack.
> 
> The Onkyo TX-SR876 also added two more secondary transformers for the audio & video circuits, over the TX-SR875. Most people don't know this fact.
> And of course as you well know, the 876 and the 906 also added separate video settings for each individual HDMI input, over the 875 and 905.
> ...


Hello,
Bob, the more I have read, the more I think the amplifier sections of the TX-SR875 and TX-SR876 are identical. Down to them weighing the exact same amount. Furthermore, while reading up of the 007 Series, I reread the spec sheets for the two models and nothing in the literature states of secondary transformers for the 876. I also went to another popular forum that has a massive TX-SR876 thread and there is no information there that I saw.

I am not trying to be argumentative. I am solely concerned with having the information correct.
I am not even using the amplifiers in my 875 so it really does not matter to me personally, but I just want to make sure my facts are straight.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Bob, the more I have read, the more I think the amplifier sections of the TX-SR875 and TX-SR876 are identical. Down to them weighing the exact same amount. Furthermore, while reading up of the 007 Series, I reread the spec sheets for the two models and nothing in the literature states of secondary transformers for the 876. I also went to another popular forum that has a massive TX-SR876 thread and there is no information there that I saw.
> 
> I am not trying to be argumentative. I am solely concerned with having the information correct.
> ...


Hi Jack,

The 875 weights 50.9 lbs, power consumption is rated at 9.5 Amps, and it has one main power transformer.
The 876 weights 53.1 lbs, power consumption is rated at 9.6 Amps, and it has in addition to it's main power transformer, two additional transformers, sitting on top of the two fan's casings, for the Audio and Video circuitry, same as in the 905, 906, 3007 and 5007. 

Jack, the Onkyo web site is full of printing errors, and it has been like that for years. These printing errors happened all the time, and with all manufacturers too.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Jack, you just ask me about facts, and I was getting them for you.
Also, the links I was working on, were not from audio forums, but from reviews of these two receivers by audio magazines. I just did not have the time to complete my post, by rechecking the appropriate links, and coming back to complete them properly.

But ask simply Sonnie, he has the 876 before, he can tell you exactly the scoop.
And my above post has the true figures.

Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm trying to get the info here for you Jack.

http://www.avguide.com/review/teste...ertified-71-channel-av-receiver?page=2&page2=

At the page's bottom, on the specs for the 876, you'll find the actual weight of it.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Jack,

I don't know why I didn't think of that before, but in my manual for my TX-SR876, it is well indicated the weight difference from the 875 (I also own the 805 which share the same manual), which account for those two additional transformers.
You can also check on Onkyo web site, in the features section, about the 3 separate power supplies in the 876, as compared to only one in the 875.
Hey, if I knew how to download pictures, I'll send you one of the inside of my 876 with its three transformers. Just ask someone else who has the 876, and to send you a picture of its internals.

But here you can check at page 148 of the manual:
* http://filedepot.onkyousa.com/Files...essionid=f030539e39832225234b6d49624466263f4b

Hope that helps.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> Would you like to know where you can get them at these prices lsiberian?
> But first, are you really interested in getting one of them for yourself?
> 
> * I never recommend people to shop at e-Bay, as it is not a sure thing, and there is no warranty.
> ...


This isn't entirely true. You simply need to read the item being sold. You can also add extended warranty's through several places at a pretty discounted rate. 

Ebay is a great way to build a system for the budget minded. It's not as secure as the shack store, but not everyone can afford retail. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> Ebay is a great way to build a system for the budget minded. It's not as secure as the shack store, but not everyone can afford retail. :T


100% agree I bought many things on eBay and have had very little issues. My Onkyo 805 was one of the items (got it for $650 new in 2007) and have never had any problems with it and I got it from a reputable seller who is still selling today.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I still am not convinced about the differences:http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=TX-SR876&class=Receiver&p=s I did check the features section multiple times.

It is just I spent an hour looking for one place where there is discussion of differences in the power supplies. I would also question if 2 additional transformers would only change consumption from 9.5 to 9.6 amps and only weigh 2 pounds. Owners manuals are the most notorious for discrepancies.

Again, I am not trying to be argumentative. It is just I have not seen one place where this has been said.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vondralba (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi,

I got the 876 and the 906, there was no real differ between them, so I kept the 876. I combined the 876 with the Emo XPA-5, and that was a BIG step forward and soundwise a complete new world (highly recommended).
I then tried the 5507, it sounds bit more detailled and clearer than the receivers. 
After that, I added a XPA-2 and a XPA-1 next to the XPA-5, and Im very happy now with this setup.

But the biggest (and worthwhile) step in SQ was adding the XPA-5 to the 876 at the beginning.


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Von,

Thanks for the feedback, very important information on both the 876 v/s 906 and the benefits of the Emo XPA-5.

Which speakers were you initially powering with the Emo XPA-5?



Mark


----------



## vondralba (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm using nubert speaker, pretty popular here in Germany/Austria/Swiss, and equal to Emotiva with their amps (affordable highend, no real competitor IMHO)
NuLine 122, NuLine 72, NuLine 100, NuLine DS62 (www.nubert.de)


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Von,

I have an opportunity to buy the 906 $2800 AUD or the 876 $2000 AUD.

However, I wonder if I will stick to my Yamaha RX-V1000 receiver for a while but add the XPA-5. From your experience and that of others adding a dedicated amplifier to a receiver seems to make a massive difference.

Any further comments you have on this would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## vondralba (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi,

stay with your Yammi for a while, and simply add a XPA-5, you'll love it! Don't be surprised if you want to add a XPA 2 after this experience (just for fun, it's really not necessary ;-)

And after that, go _for a 886 or 5507 _prepro when you can afford it, this is by far a bigger step than the change Yammi/Onkyo 876/906, even if they support HD.
Best connection between the Yammi and the XPA-5 are cinch-XLR cables (no ground on the chassis, no humm)

BR

Alba


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Alba,

I think I will go this way as I am keen to see the difference a dedicated amp makes. The XPA-5 should give me both improved 2 channel and HT performance (Better two channel with the XPA-2 I suspect). As far as the HD formats go I am keen to see how better they are but not desperate as the Yamaha provides very good standard DTS and Dolby Digital decoding from the Samsung Blue Ray player. 

Whilst I could go with a new receiver and get both HD decoding and improved performance I just can't help thinking that the dedicated amp will give more bang for the buck. The comments you made regarding the Onkyo 876 really made me take notice. This is a highly regarded receiver and if you say that adding an XPA-5 made a HUGE difference, well it just go's to show that no matter how good a receiver is they generally cannot match it with a dedicated amp.


Mark


----------



## vondralba (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes, I was also surprised when I connected the external amp. I never expected such differs, always thought my sensitive and easy to drive speakers will perform 95% SQ with the midclass AVs...ha, it was far wrong and the SQ was more like 70%, and now it's close to the 100% with XPAs.

And it doesn't matter if you hear loud or quietly, the step forward is always audible.


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Alba,

Did you notice increased performance in both 2 channel or HT or any one in particular.


Mark


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In all honesty, I have not used the amplifier section of an AVR in over a decade. Much of this is due to my choice of Speakers. In these ensuing years I have been using Martin Logans and a Paradigm Studio 100 based 5.1 Paradigm setup. 

These are Speakers, Martin Logans especially, that really require an outboard amplifier to sound their best. That being said, if running efficient, high impedance Speakers, there is no issue to using an AVR's amplifier section.

I have found even at low volumes, a high powered amplifier offers a certain clarity that is lacking with many integrated amplifiers.

During these years, I have often used an AVR as a SSP due to the overwhelming price/performance ratio.
Furthermore, AVR's tend to have the newest technologies far sooner than SSP's.

All of this changed with Onkyo's DTC 9.8 and PR-SC885 and their replacements. Now, you can get an SSP with all of the features of an AVR at a reasonable price. Had the 9.8 or 885 been available when I purchased my TX-SR875, I definitely would have purchased one. At the time of purchase, it was about impossible to find either and I was impatient to get HDMI 1.3.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Jack,

What do you mean by an SSP?


Mark


----------



## vondralba (Dec 26, 2009)

organm said:


> Alba,
> 
> Did you notice increased performance in both 2 channel or HT or any one in particular.
> 
> ...


Sure! Just believe Jack and me ;-)
The XPA-5 is a nobrainer, and when you add a good prepro in the future (886/5507 or the upcoming Emotiva), you'll be in a complete different league.


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Alba,

I have asked for a quote from Emotiva on the XPA-5.


Mark


----------

